# 180G High tech planted - which LED light would you recommend?



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am looking to start a high tech planted 180G tank. I am looking to get LED fixtures for it but I am not sure which one i should go with because they were all designed for smaller tanks in mind.

I am assuming I will have to buy 2 fixtures, but then again the width and height will both be 24" so I'm not sure if the regular light fixtures are suitable.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll follow along with this thread. Interested in this also.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

24"? Go for the ecotech radions xr15fw if your budget allows you to, it can reach the very bottom and it covers a good amount of area ~30"x30". Mines on my 20"x20" with plenty of spread leftover,


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Kessil LEDs are very good too


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I would buy that Maxspect R420R Franks on here is selling really cheap and then get another one.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=189146


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

TBemba said:


> I would buy that Maxspect R420R Franks on here is selling really cheap and then get another one.
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=189146


I believe planted tanks will do better with light spectrum between 6500-10000?


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

default said:


> 24"? Go for the ecotech radions xr15fw if your budget allows you to, it can reach the very bottom and it covers a good amount of area ~30"x30". Mines on my 20"x20" with plenty of spread leftover,


Hello hate thread high jackers but here goes.........I am building a 250 gallon 60"L x36"w x 27 " H. ... but with substrate and scaping I'd say the water level would be 24 from top to bottom. I've calculated I'd need 4 xr15fw '. Does this seem reasonable to you?
What are the things you like best about the light?
What are the things you least like about the light?
Would you.buy it again? Or get a different light?

Thanks you very much!

David


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

why not 2 full size XR 30 Radions? It would be a bit cheaper.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> why not 2 full size XR 30 Radions? It would be a bit cheaper.


Too much wasted leds particularly the royal blues that would never be used. Actually for what channels I would use the xr15 would put out more watts than using the xr30 and not using the same channels.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Aceman21 said:


> Kessil LEDs are very good too


Kessils will not keep red plants red. They will turn a burnt orange brown colour. They are wonderful lights for green plants.....look great.....but that's about it.


----------

